# Visa Cancellation Process upon Resignation on Probationary Period



## crunchylolita (Oct 3, 2013)

I would like to ask how the visa cancellation process is. I'm on my probationary period and have resigned, given that I was offered a better offer from another company. I have tendered my resignation and I am now on my notice period, however the PRO still hasn't asked for my passport. It is still with me for the past week. Any ideas?


----------



## AnjulaMalshan (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Crunchy,

Passport is needed only for Residence Visa Cancellation. Before it they need to cancel your Employment Visa. Once it's Cancelled only PRO needs the PAssport to cancel your Residence Visa  
He will ask it after Employment Cancellation is finished


----------



## crunchylolita (Oct 3, 2013)

Now I understand. Thank you for your response!


----------



## AnjulaMalshan (Jul 17, 2013)

crunchylolita said:


> Now I understand. Thank you for your response!


It's my pleasure


----------

